# Is it me?!



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

We are an island race.

We live on an island with just short of 8000 miles of coastline (yep you read that right).

If any of us ever want to just drive to a tiny bit of this 8000 miles for a night, pull the hand brake on and sleep near the sea, take the mutt for a walk and maybe just sit and have a coffee looking at it....... it's a bl**dy nightmare!

Height barriers. Expensive sites. Oppressive councils. Signs saying no motorhomes. Inaccessibility. You name it .

It could only happen in the UK couldn't it? If we were Greeks living in Corfu or Spanish living in the Balearics I would wager - no problem.

Why oh why do we all pay so much tax to put up with so much cr*p?We really are a nation of pushovers.

:roll: :roll:  :roll:

Paul

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To view the Motorhome Network Support document >> Click Here <<

If you would like to join the scheme, please e-mail your details here > > > [email protected]


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes there are a lot of restrictions, however there are still wonderful places to go without paying a lot out.

I suggest if you haven't already, have a look at another web site / forum, to compliment this one.

HERE

Enjoy.

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Unfortunately, it is the actions of the few that spoil it for the many. I live by the sea, and we have the "No Overnight" signs. Why? Because we've had people staying, not for a quick night away, but for days at a time. Letting their dogs crap everywhere. Putting their rubbish by the side of public bins (because it doesn't fit through the slots, designed for small pieces of litter etc), which then get broken open by fixes. Parking opposite houses which then have their views blocked.

I'm sure you're not like this, but I have seen the effects of people like this. We had the lovely little layby stopover in Cornwall (some time back), where the council encouraged people to stay the night. What happened? People stayed for weeks on end, which meant the layby was closed.

And so it goes on. Scummy behaviour by a few scummy people spoils it for the rest of us.

Gerald


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I would venture to suggest that there would not be so much bad behaviour if proper provision was made for motorhomers.

The situation at the moment in the UK is that alomost everywhere we are seen as a problem. Most of the rest of Europe see us as an opportunity.

We are a disorganised rabble. There are plenty of us but we lack coherent representation. Till that's addressed (and very carefully too) I can't see much changing, Alan.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

erneboy said:


> The situation at the moment in the UK is that almost everywhere we are seen as a problem. Most of the rest of Europe see us as an opportunity.
> .


Well said Alan,my thoughts exactly. 

Motorhomers are treated like pariahs especially in the popular coastal areas.Admittedly a minority have spoilt it for the majority as is usually the case. :roll:

It really is an eye opener when you go over to France for the first time and see dedicated motorhome parking near beautiful spots.Sometimes it is free,occasionally a small charge is levied.

The local councils have seen an opportunity and m/homers respond by spending money at their local businesses.So why can't it be the same in the UK?

In my opinion whilst ever members of the local planning committees have commercial interests in caravan sites,hotels etc.....we will never get an Aires type system in the UK,even though there is popular demand for it.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

erneboy said:


> I would venture to suggest that there would not be so much bad behaviour if proper provision was made for motorhomers., Alan.


Alan, so what you are saying is, if there was an aire system in the UK, all the litter dropping and the objectional behaviour of some MH'ers would cease ?

Don't think so, I have to abide by the rules but when I park up for a time, you would not see me dump my waste or leave my litter just because I can't be bothered to take it home, or find a proper receptical.

Its not that there is not an Aire system here it is that certain people give no respect to others and just decide to litter or make a mess, for what reason I don't know.

Steve


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

Unfortunatly, it's also our close neighbouring (to the West) fulltimers that decide to take the p!ss when it comes to stopping the night, opps, didn't mean night, I meant forever and then erect buildings.

This is usually why the restrictions and height barriers are in place.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I do not know why steco pointed everyone at the wildcamping site.

It is like any other forum, a few regular posters and the vast majority who join just for the wildcamping spots. We know nothing about these members, they could be the ones causing the trouble.

Alan (little Ern :lol: ) hit the nail on the head with his post, so I have nothing more to add.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

erneboy said:


> The situation at the moment in the UK is that alomost everywhere we are seen as a problem. Most of the rest of Europe see us as an opportunity.


I also agree Alan.

I think the problem may have a very simplistic root cause . . . .

Everybody in this country has "_yooman rites_" and we live in a culture where garages have to cover their inspection pits at night in case a scrote breaks in and falls down the pit, injuring himself and sueing for damages. _(I can quote an actual case where a local garage owner was taken to court. 8O 8O )_

The obvious way to deal with anyone abusing the regulations on an overnighting area is to move them on - but inevitably a bit of pressure would be required with many abusers.

_*Aaaaarrrrrggggggghhhhhhhh!!!! Can't do that - it would infringe their yooman rites!!*_ 8O 8O 8O

If we were prepared to "police" the stopping places and deal with the miscreants, rather than punish the 90% of innocents for the sins of the 10% guilty, we may well have a situation similar to that in France.

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I agree with the lack of facilities but also agree that, even given nice facilities (aires style), we, as a nation, would abuse them.

We've just lost all sense of decency: litter, drunks, abusive language, fly tipping, lack of respect............. kids walk along the street totally unaware that they are dropping their sweet wrappers......... have you ever looked at the pavement outside a McD's? ooooo, I could go on.

Of course there are many with "good old fashioned morals and standards" but I'm afraid it's a diminishing number.

So, imagine an "aire" on the fringes of your town/village - 3 or 4 abandonned fridges and a pile of hardcore. Can you really imagine a situation in this country where an aire borne would remain functional for a week?

We've lost it.

ps Oddly enough, I spend a good chunk of the year in South Africa and I can well believe aires would work well there but not here.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

steco1958 said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> > I would venture to suggest that there would not be so much bad behaviour if proper provision was made for motorhomers., Alan.
> ...


No Steve, I am saying that if there were facilities many, obviously not all, would use them and that would have several benefits.

1. We would be in approved areas and not inflicting ourselves where people don't want us.

2. No. 1. would have some effect in reducing wild camping thereby going some way towards mollifying those who object to us spoiling their views etc.

3. If proper disposal facilities were available I believe the majority would use them reducing the problems associated with that.

Alan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tonyt said:


> I agree with the lack of facilities but also agree that, even given nice facilities (aires style), we, as a nation, would abuse them.
> 
> We've just lost all sense of decency: litter, drunks, abusive language, fly tipping, lack of respect............. kids walk along the street totally unaware that they are dropping their sweet wrappers......... have you ever looked at the pavement outside a McD's? ooooo, I could go on.
> 
> ...


Sadly I have to agree with you. Most of us (I hope) have respect for each other, peoples property and the environment but there seems to be a large proportion of selfish, anti social scrotes in this country who have no consideration for anything or anybody.

I haven't noticed this to the same extent anywhere else in Europe. The long and the short of it is because of this we cant be trusted to have aires or wild camp responsibly.

The other issue of course is we as a nation are very territorial. I live in a lovely little village in the Dales and I wouldn't object if they turned the village hall car park into an Aire but I can just imagine the outcry from some of the villagers if it was even suggested. One guy parked his Hymer on the road beside the green and people complained and were up in arms. To his credit he just told them to get stuffed.

You see Aires in all sorts of places in France. One that springs to mind is the new one we found in Fources in the Gers region which has got to be one of the most beautiful villages in France. On the stunning Green behind the main village they have put in a free Aire. Its splendid. We were so gobsmacked and suprised they had done it we even wondered if we really should be staying there.

the locals even came to see us to see if we needed anything or had any questions! Can you imagine that happening here? No, neither can I.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

747 said:


> I do not know why steco pointed everyone at the wildcamping site.
> 
> It is like any other forum, a few regular posters and the vast majority who join just for the wildcamping spots. We know nothing about these members, they could be the ones causing the trouble.
> 
> Alan (little Ern :lol: ) hit the nail on the head with his post, so I have nothing more to add.


I merely made a suggestion that there are other sites with databases that you may use, to assist in visiting certain area's, if you don't wish to use that knowledge, then don't !!

As for the we know nothing about these members and THEY could be the ones causing this trouble, I suggest you get a life, there are many members on here that subscribe to many different sites / forums, Wildcamping being one of them, why do you prejudge a whole group of people ?


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

The other issue with Aires in this country is that they would be council run.

They can't even get emptying house hold waste correct.

The result would be like building a kiddies playground. It would cost a lot of money (more than it should cost) then the council won't have the budget to maintain it and it would just evolve into waste ground.

The other issue is, being council run, the fees would probably be a lot more than a local Campsite can offer you a pitch with hookup.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

steco1958 said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not know why steco pointed everyone at the wildcamping site.
> ...


Hi steco,

As a full member of the wildcamping forum with over 2,000 posts on there, I think I am allowed an opinion. With only 9 posts in 2 years, I could be suspicious of your motives. Actually, when I read your posts I can be quite happy that you are above board. 

I have come across the odd member who never posts, wildcamps alone and are not exactly the friendly type. Some people are naturally shy but many others just want 'owt for nowt'.

I tend to agree with Barry and his views on this country and its emerging selfish, ignorant and arrogant population. A few years ago, I would not have been able to keep my mouth shut when confronting this type of low life. However, the years take their toll and as I cannot carry a short length of scaffold pole everywhere with me, I tend to remain silent these days. :roll:


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Now you know some of the reasons that made us move to France :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I try not to think of the UK as hosting more anti social behaviour and vandalism than other countries but I admit that at times it does appear to. I wonder whether we tend to think that simply because we have spent more time here than in other countries.

I will say that having spent most of the last three and a half years away from the UK we only had one badish experience. Maybe we are more cautious in unfamiliar territory where we may not speak the language or be familiar with local laws? Alan.


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

I can't believe that the UK is the only country in Europe having anti-social scum! And it's certainly not the only country with travellers of one sort or another.

What we do suffer from more though, is the NIMBY attitude. M/Hers want to visit nice places, with pleasant surroundings, maybe historic sites to view, that sort of thing. In this country the people living in such places want to keep them to themselves, they'd fence them in and have armed sentries in many places if they could. And it's that sort of person that tends to become local councillors. Frankly they'd prefer tourists to just send money but stay at home in many places. 

Contrast that to the French attitude, where they actively want tourists to visit and spend their money in the local area.


----------



## Motorglasto (Aug 19, 2011)

The amount of prejudice on this thread is quite amazing. I always love how when everything is wrong it's the "UK" when everything is right it's "England".


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

The difference with this country is that people are so far up their own arses and want to be somebody they are not. 

Most countries I've visited people are bit more happy to live with what they've got.

Because of this "so far up their arse" nature, they don't give a damn about anything or anyone else as they have tunnel vision on their own non-achievable dreams.

If it doesn't affect their life, it just gets in the way.

Why we are like this, I don't really know, we just are. If things were different, we'd be on the first plane, ferry, boat out of here and probably will be in the future, just not right now.

However, to help, we bought a place out in the countryside to hide away from the majority scum that UK has become.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Park*

You can Park in Cannes right up to the Croisette on the beach front, free. You can park on the Aire in Cavaliere for €15 a night. You can park along the coast in Normandy.

Blackpool, not welcome and they are paying for it in lost tourism. Serves them right. They deserve everything they get, or don't in this case.

TM


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Park*



teemyob said:


> You can Park in Cannes right up to the Croisette on the beach front, free. You can park on the Aire in Cavaliere for €15 a night. You can park along the coast in Normandy.
> 
> Blackpool, not welcome and they are paying for it in lost tourism. Serves them right. They deserve everything they get, or don't in this case.
> 
> TM


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Comparing Blackpool with Cannes!

For me to go to Blackpool and park the MH, I'd expect the council to pay me! _Obscene and inflammatory comment removed by moderators._


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Park*



craigrogers said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > You can Park in Cannes right up to the Croisette on the beach front, free. You can park on the Aire in Cavaliere for €15 a night. You can park along the coast in Normandy.
> ...


I was'nt comparing it in that context.

I was pointing out that an upmarket mediterranean resort allows motorhomes. Yet...............

TM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Everybody in this country has "_yooman rites_" and we live in a culture where garages have to cover their inspection pits at night in case a scrote breaks in and falls down the pit, injuring himself and sueing for damages. _(I can quote an actual case where a local garage owner was taken to court. 8O 8O )_


This seems astounding to me Dave.
How far has the pendulum swung now and isn't it about time it swung back to normality.?

There does not seem to be the "Blame everyone but yourself" nature in France. You have to keep your eyes open and avoid the bollards and kerbstones here. I glad to sey.!!! :roll:

Ray.


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

No, I absolutly, it just made me chuckle when I read.

In fact, it highlights the situation more so. Cannes is quite an upmarket location and happily allow MH's to clutter the beautiful area. Blackpool just looks like a dump and the addition of MHs would acutally make it a nicer looking place! 8)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Park*



teemyob said:


> You can Park in Cannes right up to the Croisette on the beach front, free. You can park on the Aire in Cavaliere for €15 a night. You can park along the coast in Normandy.
> 
> Blackpool, not welcome and they are paying for it in lost tourism. Serves them right. They deserve everything they get, or don't in this case.
> 
> TM


True. Even on the Cote D'Azur which isn't really motorhome friendly there are Aires. Not that many and some are a bit scrappy but they are there. Just don't go in August like I did this year.

I think there is also an attitude problem towards motorhomes in the UK. Most people associate any form of camping as holidays for the poor and probably lump motorhomers together with Tuggers that they then associate with either Gypsies or People who cant afford hotels. The good old British Class system at its best. Johnny Councilor probably in his ignorance doesn't realise that many motorhomers are probably quite wealthy with a few quid to spend. As you say. Their loss.

In Europe I think they look at it differently. To own Le Camping Car is concidered quite an affluent luxury. I really have no idea how we change peoples perceptions of who and what we are. Sadly, I'm not sure I care anymore. I don't see the point in me taking part in a massive campaign to introduce Aires or better parking for motorhomes here when to be honest I would rather be somewhere else.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

barryd said:


> ......................................
> Sadly, I'm not sure I care anymore. I don't see the point in me taking part in a massive campaign to introduce Aires or better parking for motorhomes here when to be honest I would rather be somewhere else.


I can understand how you feel Barry being an advocate of wild camping.:wink:

Do you think it possible that your attitude could change if there were lots of french type aires and motorhome friendly parking in the uk?

Personally I think this country is short sighted in it's views towards motorhomes,every time we go to France that opinion is reinforced.If more local councils adopted the continental type of aires, then I for one would be very happy to use them.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

747 said:


> I do not know why steco pointed everyone at the wildcamping site.
> 
> It is like any other forum, a few regular posters and the vast majority who join just for the wildcamping spots. We know nothing about these members, they could be the ones causing the trouble.
> 
> Alan (little Ern :lol: ) hit the nail on the head with his post, so I have nothing more to add.


Hey Guys, please lets not get into forum bashing, (however mildly) I doubt that any of the problems are caused by the vast majority of Wildcamping members, likewise from the vast majority on here.
There are more than a few who are members on both forums, as each have something to offer.
The vast majority of both forums are good ambassador's for the motorhome community. It is the exceptions that spoil it for the rest of us. There are good and bad everywhere!
I am not here to defend the Wilcamping forum, likewise, last week when I asked a member on Wild to please refrain from putting Facts down, I was not defending Facts, I was just pointing out that it was bad practice.
I believe that we should lead by example, and both forums should be promoting that we are a responsible motorhome community and that we do things properly.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

wakk44 said:


> If more local councils adopted the continental type of aires, then I for one would be very happy to use them.


Just a personal musing Steve, but I wonder if British "Aires" would be as popular as we imagine?

France is approximately 5 times bigger than the UK, and it takes three or four days to drive across it (1,000 miles from Dunkerque to Marseilles).

For England and Wales (_ignoring Scotland for the moment_) it's generall possible to "get there" quite easily in one day.

To many people the main benefit of French Aires is their singular convenience for "in transit" overnight stops, which are not much of a problem here if there's no need to "overnight".

They are also very handy for touring holidays, but again I don't think most of us do very much touring in the UK.

None of this addresses the various negative attitudes that have been mentioned already, but I do just wonder if we are missing a crucial point!

What do others think?

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

wakk44 said:


> I can understand how you feel Barry being an advocate of wild camping.:wink:
> 
> Do you think it possible that your attitude could change if there were lots of french type aires and motorhome friendly parking in the uk?
> 
> Personally I think this country is short sighted in it's views towards motorhomes,every time we go to France that opinion is reinforced.If more local councils adopted the continental type of aires, then I for one would be very happy to use them.


Ive had to think about replying to this as I dont want to get shot to pieces but here goes. I'm not sure my attitude would change if there were Aires. I guess as long as I am here I would use them but its not just that.

There are too many reasons why I dont want to be here anymore. The obvious one is the climate but less obvious (to some) is the people and the attitude. Whilst there are some lovely people on here I just feel that we have become a selfish, angry, materialistic and not very friendly nation. You just have to drive up one of our Motorways to see what people have turned into. There arent that many places I feel safe parking the van overnight these days when wilding yet in France I feel perfectly safe.

I just dont want to be part of that anymore. As I said earlier. I would rather be somewhere else. I had a long time out of the country this year, long enough to compare other countries and their people to ours and with the exception of Switzerland its just better over there. Not perfect, just better.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon folks,

This year we have spent 4 very agreeable nights in scotland and only paid once and that was on aCC club site.
There was alaw passed in 2003 that states you can wildcamp anywhere for two nights .
norm


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

goldi said:


> Afternoon folks,
> 
> This year we have spent 4 very agreeable nights in scotland and only paid once and that was on aCC club site.
> There was alaw passed in 2003 that states you can wildcamp anywhere for two nights .
> norm


Don't quote me but Im pretty sure the wild camping law in Scotland applies to tents and not motorhomes. Having said that it is wildly accepted in Scotland and we have done most of our UK wild camping up there. Mainly on the islands. Great place. Shame about the weather though.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

barryd said:


> ........................... Shame about the weather though.


You want wild AND good weather?? You know where to go.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barryd

I'm confused do you mean Britain or MHF

Britain is ours and we shouldn't abandon it, there is so much to be proud of

Beautiful, magnificent country (OK the weather could be better)

The heritage better than most

The people great, not withstanding the odd idiots

I'm from the north and proud of it, the South is prob/ just as good but I have not much experience of that

Would not dream of shooting you to pieces, I need your motorhome travels, next year I need your weather forecast

it rains on me where ever I go :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Barryd
> 
> I'm confused do you mean Britain or MHF
> 
> ...


I mean Britain not MHF! Would never leave MHF.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh good     

Aldra


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

okay...if i get home tomorrow night FROM WORK....ex Oxford...and want to get away for a weekend that is wild camping...! Not a chance can we find a place! No aire, not a sodding thing within a relative distance. But in France, Belguim, Holland or Germany...what a pleasure. Makes the UK seem on another island.

It is a mission if you are still working and can only pitch up at certain times at campsites.
Overnight arrivals are fine if you are prebooked....but if you just decide at the last minute to hit the road....well ...!!!!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Dinks123

You are prob/ right

We are retired, can and do off season

Not a problem for us

But we do remember

Aldra


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

My point EXACTLY Dinks

Ive got 25 grands worth of MH sitting on my drive 24/7 and on a Friday evening in summer if I've had a really sh*tty day at work and fancy a night at the coast with the wife and my staffie Ive got to get booked in somewhere, pay over the phone, ask about facilities, if Im not in the cc I cant go to some, they are sometimes full.......

And yet I live on an island with 8000 miles of coastline! All I need is 25 feet of it for a night to sit and look out of the window at.

I despair. I really do.

8 grand vat was paid when the MH was new. then 5 grand when I bought it, then all the vat on the servicing, spares tyres, then the road tax, then around 80% fuel duty (every tank full they get another 60 quid), then the tax on the insurance ... it just goes on and on.

After having tens of thousands of pounds from this one vehicle the least the greedy, grabbing Govt could do is dig a few laybys out and put a sign in saying 24 hour MH stay.

Paul


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

sparky20006 said:


> My point EXACTLY Dinks
> 
> Ive got 25 grands worth of MH sitting on my drive 24/7 and on a Friday evening in summer if I've had a really sh*tty day at work and fancy a night at the coast with the wife and my staffie Ive got to get booked in somewhere, pay over the phone, ask about facilities, if Im not in the cc I cant go to some, they are sometimes full.......
> 
> ...


Paul, Its not about the money that you have personally paid, you can still get out at the drop of a hat, it may be a little more difficult, but it can be done, I know it can be done, because I do it.

Not always wilding, sometimes on a site.

Steve


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Its the thought of getting the wife to pack up some food, the dog, the bedding and a few beers, stop at a garage, fill up and then drive for three or for hours just to come back with an empty fuel tank if I can't find somewhere reasonably attractive to pull the hand brake on at.

I lived in South Africa for years and you could, quite literally, drive to some places with some breathtaking views, pitch a tent (or kip in the car) and light a BBQ. open a beer and spend the night there. Nobody ever cared. It was so liberating it is hard to describe. 

In the UK someone would own it, someone would charge for it, a council would have rules for it, the police would visit it, there would be a height barrier over it.

We really are anal here. And to think we had an empire once.

Now we have rule books, fees and chargeable offences. The last time my friend went to Blackpool for the day in his MH with 6 people in it he got so fed up looking for somewhere to park he just came home! Complete with the 150 quid he had taken to spend. I visited Blackpool the other day and half of it was boarded up with litter blowing down the street. Didn't they go to school? :roll: 

Oh well another 5 years and I'm off for the sun ..... permanently.

At least if I support businesses and pay taxes in the Costas or South of France the local authorities might give something back even if its only somewhere to park my MH and have a gallon of clean water occaissionally.

A copy of this posting should be sent to the Blackpool Chamber of Commerce. :evil: 


Paul


----------



## tomm1 (Aug 31, 2009)

As per OP title “Is it me?! …. No , don’t think it is . We have over the last few months , been considering some of the issues you raised. We have had some really good times this year in the MH . 2 or 3 one week trips , a lot of one night / weekend outings , plus going to organised meets / shows and so on . Our preferences when not at organised meets etc started out as , do a spot of wilding. Very quickly , due to not so good times , evolving in to seek out pub sites or Cl s. Basically cutting down on wilding. Why ? 

(1)	The increasingly unwelcoming nature of local councils , via their official signs banning overnight stops for vehicles “adapted for sleeping “. Complete with dire warnings of legal action against persons ignoring these signs. They tar everyone with the same brush , rather than address and deal with whatever the local problem is. Next move from them … preparing pop up at night road signs stating “ we have your money now sod off , this is a local town for local people only” ?

(2) The other not so official no overnighting signs in potentially good wilding overnight spots. Which oddly enough appear to have a tendency to be near local campsites . Or maybe that was just our imagination . Vested interest and signs quietly accepted by local council , surely not ? 

(3) The gut feeling of “ this place doesn’t feel right” , so don’t stop . Or maybe some questionable characters arriving and roaming/driving around . Maybe other signs of questionable behaviours . This did happen on a couple of occasions , solution obviously being , get the heck out of it. Resulting in a miserable night , driving around looking for a reasonably safe place to stop .

Sod that lot for a game of tin soldiers ….. We are going to continue with the enjoyable organised meets, also the CLs . Cutting back on the shows though ( been to one , been to all kind of thing )…. But for early next year onwards we are seriously considering the France , Germany Belgium etc option . We are not altogether naive , we don’t see these places as instant panacea and utopia for MH users . But the majority of feedback is positive , from what we read or get told from people who “do” the Europe MH bit .


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

as above i also am a member on a couple of other forum's wildcamping prob the most usefull in term's of overnighting found many good free ones also the brit stop's site is working up to be a very usefull asset if we all supported the guy instead of wingeing "that all he's doing is collating" a few more of this nature and life will be easier, yes a lot of the wildcamping stuff is out of date but i went to 4 aires in france that i got out of the aires book all closed,
toured wales this year stayed wild the whole week and also found another 3/4 we could have used and chose not to , spent 3 week's in ireland last year and apart from a night in dublin most of that was wilding,
i find that much like spain & italy if you avoid high season and don't take the p*** your normally accepted,


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

tomm1 said:


> ...................... We are not altogether naive , we don't see these places as instant panacea and utopia for MH users . But the majority of feedback is positive , from what we read or get told from people who "do" the Europe MH bit .


tomm, let us know how you find the comparison when you have actually been to Europe in your MH. I think you may be in for a nice surprise, Alan.


----------



## tomm1 (Aug 31, 2009)

let us know how you find the comparison when you have actually been to Europe in your MH. I think you may be in for a nice surprise, Alan.[/quote]

Alan , no problem . I hope it is a nice surprise.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

All of us (me included) moan about the authorities stopping us wildcamping. The reality is often that motorhomers have done something to provoke them into action.

A common one is large groups of vans in holiday areas and their habits. These people are likely to be members of motorhome forums as it is a good way to obtain information on camping spots. They are never the ones who post to help other members but sit in the background. Some never post at all.

Most forums are similar in that there is a tiny percentage of the membership that is active. A larger group occasionally post and help other members. The vast majority rarely post but log on a lot. I am sure that this last group are respectable, law abiding and no trouble to anyone. BUT..... given that there have been many threads on here about the seamier side of life, I am sure that not every single one is above reproach. If you want information, it is very easy to obtain something to your advantage for little or no cost or effort.

That was the thrust of my early post on this thread. We just do not know. Many of us are helpful and there will always be the 'takers' who take advantage of good nature. You get a feel for members by their posts and feel comfortable helping them. Sometimes I get the feeling that i am being taken advantage of when a long time member, who never posts normally, appeals for help when they have a problem. I will still help if I can but am I being too cynical?

I might have to dig out my tin hat now. 8O


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

747 said:


> All of us (me included) moan about the authorities stopping us wildcamping. The reality is often that motorhomers have done something to provoke them into action.
> 
> A common one is large groups of vans in holiday areas and their habits. These people are likely to be members of motorhome forums as it is a good way to obtain information on camping spots. They are never the ones who post to help other members but sit in the background. Some never post at all.
> 
> ...


Sadly, I think there's an element of truth in what you say.

Not so long ago I was very quick to upload those sites/aires etc that I had found and enjoyed, as do others - then it dawned on me that it might be better (for me) if I stopped spreading the word quite so freely.

I still contibute information but am a little more selective and rather keep my favourites to myself.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

747 and Tonyt have made several valid points.

We should remember that there are a number of reasons for browsing the forum without ever posting! :wink:

One of them is called "_Freeloading_" and we have no idea what percentage of our (mostly) non-subscribing members fall into that category . . . but how ever many it is, it's too many!! 8O 8O

That's life though - I just hope they are not the ones who ruin it for the rest of us????

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Perhaps naively I have always had the opposite view and if I find a fantastic Aire or wild spot I cant wait to come on here and blab about it. I thought thats what it was all about. If I can share a perfect spot with other members then they can enjoy it to. 

Its a known fact though when your asking about places to stay in a thread you nearly always get a PM or two with a recommendation and the reason they PM rather than post in the thread is they don't want the whole word to know.

I base my liberal approach to telling the world about wild spots or Aires on the fact that in my experience you don't see that many other Brit vans where we go. Ive never seen these hoards of vans everyone talks about who spoil it for everyone else all staying together for weeks on end, I hardly ever see more than the odd Brit van on Aires and Ive yet to see one wilding in Europe. Maybe they see me coming up the road and clear off!

One day soon I was going to spend a day updating the Campsite Database on here with all the finds from the summer. Should I not bother then?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

barryd said:


> One day soon I was going to spend a day updating the Campsite Database on here with all the finds from the summer. Should I not bother then?


... or you could PM the details to me! 

The thing that made me think again was when I recently "found" a wilding place in the New Forest - I didn't think they existed - I thought the forest was a no-go area for MHs, so a rare find.
I was about to add the details to the db when another member pointed out that it might be better to keep it to myself as it would probably be ruined by "the masses".

So, the special ones I keep to myself.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

tonyt said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > One day soon I was going to spend a day updating the Campsite Database on here with all the finds from the summer. Should I not bother then?
> ...


There are plenty of wild spots in the New Forest......but there is a blanket law of no overnight parking ( and I do mean parking), even in official car parks, within the forest area.
You stand a far greater chance of being moved on or even fined for ignoring this law. The 'foresters' are almost a law unto themselves and very territorial.

Saying that we have crept in after dusk and spent a few nights wilding


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

747 said:


> All of us (me included) moan about the authorities stopping us wildcamping. The reality is often that motorhomers have done something to provoke them into action.
> 
> A common one is large groups of vans in holiday areas and their habits. These people are likely to be members of motorhome forums as it is a good way to obtain information on camping spots. They are never the ones who post to help other members but sit in the background. Some never post at all.
> 
> ...


747, I do think you are correct in a lot of what you say. There are users and helpers, shame about the first variety.
I must admit that when I first started on Wild, I used to post many locations with photographs, but I became increasingly aware that these nice locations could be copied to other places and quite possibly abused. I no longer provide this type of information except to known persons. A real shame though.
The same old story, the bad spoil it for the good.
I will try to maintain the Dream and enjoy our beautiful waterside wild locations.


----------

